# I Must Take A Break



## Mark_f (Sep 15, 2016)

Due to a personal crisis, I must take a leave for a while. Probably until the first of the year at least. This is a personal issue and has nothing to due with this forum, however, I think it will greatly affect my abilities to participate in a useful manner here.

I am suspending most activity in my shop, which means most in process projects may be delayed until next year.

When Billy Gruby returns I DO wish to finish the surface grinder project with him if it is going to be continued. He and I will discuss it when he is ready. I will await his call.

I will continue to try to read the forum and keep up , but I will probably not be posting. 
I will miss all my friends here while absent and hope I cause no inconvenience to anyone. 

Thank you , until we meet again,
Mark Frazier


----------



## tweinke (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark I wish you the best of luck with your personal issue. I am sure that you will be in many members thoughts. I will be looking forward to your return!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 15, 2016)

an apple a day.....


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark, I wish the best of luck with whatever is taking you away.  We will miss your comments and the great projects that you have inspired us with.


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark,

I have enjoyed your many detailed build threads and appreciate all the work that goes into them. Thanks.
I hope that once these other issues are out of the way that you return with your normal drive and enthusiasm.

All my best.
-brino


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 15, 2016)

mark_f said:


> Due to a personal crisis, I must take a leave for a while. Probably until the first of the year at least. This is a personal issue and has nothing to due with this forum, however, I think it will greatly affect my abilities to participate in a useful manner here.
> 
> I am suspending most activity in my shop, which means most in process projects may be delayed until next year.
> 
> ...


Hope to see you back posting your knowledge and help soon!  Have a Happy Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas!

Bruce


----------



## rwm (Sep 15, 2016)

Best wishes! Can't wait for your return!
Robert


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Take what you need and thank you for keeping us in the loop. I'll await yours and Bills return


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 15, 2016)

Take it slow Mark. See you on your return. I will assume all my duties as of right now as to clear the way for you. Thank you for all the help. I will keep in touch.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 15, 2016)

Realize it or not, Mark, you're one of the mainstays of the forum. We'll get along, but you'll be missed.  Hurry back.


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark,
My thoughts are with you. Just remember that the Bible says, "and it came to pass." Nowhere does it say that it came to stay.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 15, 2016)

Best of luck. I'll be missing your posts, you've added so much to this forum.


----------



## TomS (Sep 15, 2016)

Can't wait til you get back.  All the best.

Tom S.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking forward to your post first post sometime next year!

Daryl
MN


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 15, 2016)

Take care and looking forward to your return.


----------



## Bill W. (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark... As you know and by the previous posts, you are looked upon as a cornerstone on this site. 
Looking at the comments, you are well liked and all of us will be wishing you the best and looking forward to your return.
Take care and Gods' speed.     Bill


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 15, 2016)

Mark you are one to aspire to, you set the bar high. Be well, I look forward to your return.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 16, 2016)

Pretty much all been said, and said well. All the best in future endeavors, and hoping to see you back here as soon as time and conditions allow. Cheers, Mike


----------



## dlane (Sep 16, 2016)

X 2^


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 16, 2016)

Best of luck. Will give me some time to go back and retread some of your old project when I need inspiration.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 16, 2016)

I will miss your posts and comments Mark. Hope to see you back soon. Given recent events I too may be down for some time. Hang in there!


----------



## David S (Sep 16, 2016)

Mark, it is with a lump in my throat and a cramp in my fingers that I try to reply to your personal crisis post.

You have shared some of the medical difficulties that have challenged you, and how you have coped and over come them.

I have always admired the things that you have been able to accomplish with the equipment that you have at hand.  It is inspiring.

You said that you will perhaps not be responding on this forum for awhile, but perhaps will read some of the posts.

As part of this awesome machining family we have here, I can only ask that you periodically touch bases to let us know you are ok.

All the very best

David


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 16, 2016)

Godspeed in all you endure brother.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## francist (Sep 16, 2016)

Wishing you strength for a speedy recovery and return, Mark. We will be thinking of you daily.

-frank


----------



## FLguy (Sep 17, 2016)

As you see here, so many of us enjoy, need your advice, (it's solid), I as so many have said before we wish you the best and believe in  that what ever is in front of you can be handled. So many of us are rooting for you!!!


----------



## LucknowKen (Sep 17, 2016)

Take good care.
lk


----------



## mikey (Sep 17, 2016)

God be with you, Mark. We'll look forward to your return!


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 18, 2016)

Mark,
I hope all works out well for you and that you do return. The things you show people on here are very impressive and we all think highly of you.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 18, 2016)

Godspeed, Mark. I have been largely absent lately myself due to issues with my dad. Shop projects are on indefinite hold. I have to go out to the garage and take the time to oil my machines solely to prevent rust, yet don't have the time to use them. I get in here on occasion in an effort to try and catch up, but not nearly as much as I would like. Right now I dream about having the time to do what I would like, but life is about so much more than hobbies or interests. Do what you need to, fight the good fight, and we will all be waiting for you here, thinking about and praying for you in your time of difficulty.

To everyone else: take the time to be thankful for what you have. Your health, your family, your friends, your occupation, and your machines and hobbies. They are all precious.


----------



## David VanNorman (Sep 20, 2016)

May god carry you over the rough spots and bring you home safe . God bless.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 20, 2016)

Sir, as many have already stated, you are a true craftsman and inspiration to many of us. May you find peace and comfort. 
Thank you for all you have shared with us. 
Take care.


----------



## ddickey (May 20, 2017)

Did Mark come back yet?
Oh, I guess he is. Disregard.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 20, 2017)

Mark my friend , ill miss you great builds , but I'm down too . I understand how things change , take care . Will be still praying for those of us who need extra help. Maybe by then ill be up too.


----------

